# [GPT] Dual boot Windows 7 Gentoo avec EFI [RÉSOLU]

## Damiatux

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai une carte mère ASUS P8Z68V/GEN3 qui fonctionne avec un (U)EFI et je voudrais faire un dual boot Windows 7/Gentoo avec des partitions GPT.

Je me pose des questions à propos du partitionnement. Je ne sais pas comment agencer les partitions pour que tout fonctionne pour le mieux. J'ai pensé à ça mais je sais pas si c'est vraiment le plus optimisé :

1/ Partition boot de Windows 7 en FAT32 de 100Mo (avec ou sans le flag boot ?) ;

2/ Partition système de 7 en NTFS de 50Go ;

3/ Partition /boot/efi pour Gentoo de 200Mo en FAT32 (obligatoire ? avec ou sans le flag boot ?) ;

4/ Partition /boot de 32Mo en EXT2 ;

5/ Partition Swap de 512Mo (je n'utilise pas l'hibernation) ;

6/ Partition / de 15Go en EXT4 ;

7/ Partition /home utilisant le reste de disque, pour Windows et Gentoo, en NTFS donc.

Je sais ensuite que je dois installer GRUB2 sur la partition /boot/efi en suivant la doc.

Merci de bien vouloir éclairer ma lanterne  :Smile: 

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Sat Nov 03, 2012 2:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, tout d'abord bonne chance.

Car ça fait plusieurs fois que je lis des commentaires pour faire un dual-boot entre windows 7/8 et Linux.

Premièrement, tu vas devoir te faire une partition ESP(EF00) de 512 megs. Celle-ci va être en fait ta partition /boot/efi.

Ensuite, vu que tu est en EFI, tu n'auras pas besoin de la fameuse partition GPT partition(EF02), car ton UEFI sait reconnaitre autre chose qu'un disque dur au format MBR.

Le problème en ce moment, c'est que je ne sais pas si windows 7/8 est en mesure de cohabiter sur ta partition /boot/efi. Nous n'avons aucune garantie que Windows 7/8 ne joue pas avec cette partition.Donc, si un jour un Windows update joue avec ça et rendu inutilisable le démarrage de ta Gentoo, tu vas devoir réinstaller tes configs par la suite.

Je pense que Grub2 est en mesure de fournir les infos pour écrire les informations que EFI demande dans cette partition. Si ça fonctionne pas automatiquement , je te recommande fortement de lire sur efibootmgr et je pense même que si tu passe efi quand tu compile Grub2, il va s'ajouter automatiquement comme dépendance.

Enfin, il y a rien qui d'empêche d'avoir une /boot en EXT2 et une /boot/efi en FAT32.

Oublie ton /home en NTFS, crée toi une partition supplémentaire pour le partage des données en NTFS.

En résumé :

```

1/ Partition boot de Windows 7 en FAT32 de 512 megs de type ESP(EF00)  qui devient ta /boot/efi

2/ Partition système de 7 en NTFS de 50Go ; 

3/ Partition /boot de 100Mo en EXT2 ; 

5/ Partition Swap de 512Mo (je n'utilise pas l'hibernation) ; 

6/ Partition / de 15Go en EXT4 ; 

7/ Partition /home utilisant pour Gentoo, 

8/ Partition de partage entre Windows et Linux  NTFS donc. 

```

En terminant, si tu installe Gentoo, boot avec SystemRescueCD, car présentement c'est le seul LiveCD qui est en mesure de te fournir /sys/firmware/efi lorsque tu vas chrooter ton Installation.N'oublie pas aussi de faire mount /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys -o bind pour avoir accès au variable que Grub2 a tant de besoin pour s'inscire correctement comme bootloader dans ta partition /boot/efi.

SylvainLast edited by d2_racing on Thu Nov 01, 2012 11:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Au fait, si ça fonctionne tu me le diras, car de mon côté, j'ai utilisé un SSD pour Windows 7 et un SSD pour ma Gentoo. De cette manière, j'ai 0 problème est ma blonde est contente et moi aussi.

----------

## Damiatux

Merci pour ta réponse.

Pour éviter d'avoir un problème avec la cohabitation de Windows sur la partition /boot/efi, j'avais lu que c'était mieux de garder la première partition pour WIndows ainsi que de lui enlevé le flag boot, et d'en créer une autre avec ce flag.

Vu que tu me proposes de mettre une partition /boot séparé, qu'est-ce que j'y mettrais à l'installation de Gentoo ? On mets les images du noyau là ou sur la partition /boot/efi (là où va se mettre GRUB2 si j'ai tout compris) ?

EDIT: ah et aussi, comment je fais pour dire qu'une partition est du type ESP(EF00) ?

----------

## geekounet

Perso, un peu de la même manière que d2_racing, je me suis pas embêté non plus : FreeBSD sur ses 4 disques en GPT, et Seven a son propre disque à part en MBR, et je sélectionne l'un ou l'autre à la sélection de disque de boot du BIOS (pas d'EFI sur ma CM), pas de problème de bootloader non plus comme ça.  :Razz: 

Ne touche pas à /boot/efi, seul Grub2 doit y être, tu mets le kernel et la conf grub dans /boot comme d'hab, et à part si t'as envie. Pour changer un type de partition, c'est la touche "t" dans gdisk, comme avec fdisk.

----------

## d2_racing

Perso, je t'ai dit d'avoir une /boot en ext2, car j'ai mal au coeur de voir un noyau Linux qui serait sur une partition FAT32. Enfin, j'ai l'habitude de bricoler avec ma /boot, donc le fait d'avoir une /boot en FAT32, m'enlève les liens symboliques et plein d'autre trucs.

Utilise Gdisk, c'est vraiment le plus simple à utiliser pour le moment.

P.S J'ai 2 SSD et je boot en sélectionnant le disque dans le bios moi aussi. Beaucoup plus simple et surtout tu isole tes OS.

----------

## Damiatux

Ok. J'ai partitionné mes disques avec Gparted et le CD d'installation de Windows 7, en mode UEFI, n'a pas bronché.

Voici donc les partitions que j'ai faites :

/dev/sda1 : l'équivalent de /boot pour Windows 7 sans le flag boot, en FAT32 (510Mo) ;

/dev/sda2 : MSR (Microsoft Reserved) d'après Gparted c'est une Linux SWAP avec le flag msftres (128Mo) ;

/dev/sda3 : Windows 7 en NTFS (100Go, on sais jamais...) ;

/dev/sda4 : /boot/efi en FAT32 (512Mo) avec le flag boot ;

/dev/sda5 : /boot en EXT2 (100Mo) ;

/dev/sda6 : / en EXT4 (15Go) ;

/dev/sda7 : /home et partition G:\ pour Windows 7, j'ai bidouillé un truc à l'installation de ce dernier pour qu'il le reconnaisse comme étant l'endroit où il doit mettre les informations concernant les utilisateurs, en NTFS donc.

Je n'ai pas mis de SWAP, puisque d'après Gentoo-Québec et ayant 8Go de RAM, je n'en ai pas forcément l'utilité (et je n'utilise pas l'hibernation).

Petite question, j'ai vu une vidéo aussi où un Unbunteros boot sur Windows et Ubuntu en sélectionnant la partition dans le BIOS, comme vous apparemment. Est-ce que pour faire cette manip' je suis obligé d'installer GRUB2 ? Si j'ai bien compris ça évite d'afficher un bootloader, donc d'en avoir un.Last edited by Damiatux on Sat Nov 03, 2012 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Moi je sélectionne le disque dur via F10 quand je démarre avec ma carte mère Intel.

Par contre,j'ai quand même installé Grub2 pour avoir la paix et surtout sélectionner le noyau que je veux démarrer.

----------

## d2_racing

Pourrais-tu booter sur SystemRescueCD et poster cette commande s.v.p. :

```

# gdisk -l /dev/sda

```

----------

## Damiatux

Ok. J'ai trouvé un tuto pour booter avec le EFI stub du noyau, sans installer GRUB2, j'ai essayé et ça marche niquel.

Voici le résultat de la commande :

```
% gdisk -l /dev/sda 

GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.5

Partition table scan:

  MBR: protective

  BSD: not present

  APM: not present

  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Disk /dev/sda: 976773168 sectors, 465.8 GiB

Logical sector size: 512 bytes

Disk identifier (GUID): 26AC8B67-59A0-4B9C-A47A-C5A55289AB31

Partition table holds up to 128 entries

First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 976773134

Partitions will be aligned on 2048-sector boundaries

Total free space is 2029 sectors (1014.5 KiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name

   1            2048         1046527   510.0 MiB   0700  

   2         1046528         1308671   128.0 MiB   0C01  

   3         1308672       211015679   100.0 GiB   0700  

   4       211015680       212064255   512.0 MiB   EF00  

   5       212064256       212269055   100.0 MiB   0700  

   6       212269056       243726335   15.0 GiB    0700  

   7       243726336       976773119   349.5 GiB   0700
```

J'ai partitionné avec Gparted, donc c'est normal que je n'ai pas de nom pour les partitions.Last edited by Damiatux on Sat Nov 03, 2012 2:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Selon ma compréhension, c'est cette partition que UEFI va chercher au démarrage :

```

 4       211015680       212064255   512.0 MiB   EF00  

```

Pour Stub, pourrais-tu poster le lien et surtout ta config actuelle ?

----------

## Damiatux

Oui, tout à fait. Il boot sur Gentoo automatiquement, et je peux choisir Windows à partir du BIOS.

J'ai trouvé plusieurs choses pour l'EFI Stub :

http://blog.realcomputerguy.com/2012/05/efi-stub-booting-without-bootloader.html Clair et concis en utilisant efibootmgr

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/UEFI#efibootmgr Un peu plus détaillé.

http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/efistub.html Archi détaillé.

J'ai découvert aussi que tu peux booter sur Gentoo avec un noyau différent sans pour autant passer par GRUB2. Le tout est d'avoir au moins deux fichiers différent (un pour chaque version de noyau, je t'apprends rien). Tu refait la commande avec efibootmgr avec un label différent, et comme ça dans le BIOS t'as le choix entre deux Gentoo différent.

Voici ma config :

Carte mère ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3

Processeur Intel Core i5 2500

Mémoire Corsair Vengeance 8Go

Carte graphique MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II

Disque dur Seagate Barracuda 500Go

Voilà voilà.

----------

## d2_racing

Pourrais-tu poster la commande que tu as utilisé pour ajouter ton kernel Gentoo dans ton menu ?

```

modprobe efivars

efibootmgr --create --part 8 --label "Gentoo-3.4.0" --loader '\efi\gentoo\gs340x64.efi

```

Le paramètre --part, c'est pour la partition /boot/efi je suppose ?

----------

## Damiatux

J'ai utilisé celle là :

```
efibootmgr -c -g -d /dev/sda -p 4 -w -L "Gentoo" -l 'gentoo.efi'
```

Et le paramètre --part est bien pour indiquer la partition /boot/efi.

----------

## d2_racing

Merci pour les infos  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Au fait, est-ce qu'on pourrait voir ce qui se trouve dans /boot/efi, j'aimerais bien voir cette fameuse structure de fichiers.

----------

## Damiatux

J'y ai mis seulement mon fichier gentoo.efi.

----------

